# Aegis Defence Line



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is it just me or is the Aegis Defence Line a near must have for any army that has some sort of long range support? Throw a Quad-gun in there too for just 100 points, that seems like a steal.

Just finishing up a Devastator Squad and I think the Aegis Defence Line is going to be my next purchase.

How do you make use of the Aegis Defence Line?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

stand behind and attempt to shoot down flyers with it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Bring the basic Line, occasionally with a Quad-Gun or Gun Emplacement depending if I have reserves or points spare, then line it up across the centre line. Helps out Orks so damn much, especially Mekboy Junkas which only need to survive two turns before they're completely expendable. Beware Barrage weapons, however.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

With my IG, I need a bit of Skyfire lovin' to help my lone Vendetta. It's great having the extra 4 S7 shots coming out of a blob as well for when shooting at tanks or MCs. Another thing I do with the ADL in my IG/SM lists is use it just as the wall with a Comms Relay to help all my reserves get into play faster.

With my IF, the chapter tactic that grants you Tank Hunter for your devastator squads makes for re-roll glory against fliers and if you're taking on AV12 fliers that's all good news.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Let me also add that the ADL is really good because it can be taken with pretty much any army. It's a "unit" that be used in more than one army. So for someone like me that is finishing up a SM army but wants to start a Tau one next the ADL seems like a smart choice for both. Saves me some $$$ too.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've seen fewer ADLs recently than around the start of 6e, but... often, yeah. Many armies with 3+ armor are able to dismiss the ADL and just hide in terrain if they really want a cover save, but certainly for more fragile armies, it's never nor valuable. Many players are also turned off by the lack of a non-imperial model (nids and eldar, etc), but 3rd party manufacturers have started filling that gap, and there's nothing to keep players from making four 5" and four 2" segments, plus a gun or comms bouy.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I think its a steal too. Any non 3+ army should almost always include one, imo. I usually create a tangle with the sections, trying to create a "no deepstrike" zone around my home objective or oterwise around a strongpoint with ruins/cover where i can safely hid my havocs & cultists. A quadgun is almost always included to give those cultists some way to earn back their points. Also, very handy to crush reserves and planes when they come in. The bastion is just not good enough, imo. The line can be deployed according to the existing ground, as i do, disturbing enemy DStrinkers or outflankers, or forcing dangerous terrain tests to vehicles. 100 pts its a steal. Only downside is the targettable gun emplacement. but, meh.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

neferhet said:


> I usually create a tangle with the sections, trying to create a "no deepstrike" zone around my home objective or oterwise around a strongpoint with ruins/cover where i can safely hid my havocs & cultists.





Heresy Online said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neferhet again.


Well, I can't quite believe I'd never thought of that nor seen it done. Excellent :spiteful:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im a raven guard player and with all my army being able to scout forward eith 6" on foot or 12" in a transport I normally place my adl futher up field towards the enemy lines which I can then normally be behind turn one to cut the distance to the enemy but have a nice cover save also.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> Well, I can't quite believe I'd never thought of that nor seen it done. Excellent :spiteful:


Eheh thanks 
This is seldom achieved due to a simple fact: more or less the 20% of gaming groups plays with appropriate quantity of scenic features such as buildings, cliffs, etc. Many guys i know create flatlands all the day  and that is nor challenghing, nor tactical, and also very tau-friendly.
every 2 X 2 table square should have 1d3 significant features. The average game is easily in a ruin covered table! 
So if you don't have something else to exploit, the aegis line is insufficient to create a "tangle". But, of course, even craters will do, if nothing else is there...


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

neferhet said:


> Eheh thanks
> This is seldom achieved due to a simple fact: more or less the 20% of gaming groups plays with appropriate quantity of scenic features such as buildings, cliffs, etc. Many guys i know create flatlands all the day  and that is nor challenghing, nor tactical, and also very tau-friendly.
> every 2 X 2 table square should have 1d3 significant features. The average game is easily in a ruin covered table!
> So if you don't have something else to exploit, the aegis line is insufficient to create a "tangle". But, of course, even craters will do, if nothing else is there...


We normally play 5+ pieces of terrain on a 4x4 board, with more on larger games. Hence my chaos do better than my Eldar - If you sneak up on eldar and get into cc, you win. If you sneak up on Abaddon, he turns round and kicks your teeth in :grin:
But I hate deep strike/drop pods - so using an aegis in a different manner and the helcult formation should pretty much cover my army from them. I've plans to do a 2k walker list so it's quite important to avoid drop pods for first blood etc :grin:


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> im a raven guard player and with all my army being able to scout forward eith 6" on foot or 12" in a transport I normally place my adl futher up field towards the enemy lines which I can then normally be behind turn one to cut the distance to the enemy but have a nice cover save also.


Brilliant! (RG player myself) So now I can use it defensively or offensively, nice.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

neferhet said:


> Many guys i know create flatlands all the day  and that is nor challenghing, nor tactical, and also very tau-friendly.


I have a 4x4 flat trench board that is incredibly challenging to play on for several reasons, not to mention that it forces an entirely different tactical approach for CC oriented armies:

-nothing really blocks LoS, you have to use your own troops/smoke launchers to veil your attack

-90% of the table is difficult terrain due to trench systems and craters, jump troop attrition is terrible and even just getting across no man's land is hilariously frustrating sometimes

-you practically always have 5+ area terrain cover saves so high AP weapons aren't sure-shots to kill TEQ

It's hella fun to play on, though when I build two more sections of no man's land I will for sure be creating some ruined vehicle chunks to add to some of the craters to add some variety. I also play on a super dense cities of death-esque 6x4 table, so it's nice to have a change sometimes. Keeps us on our toes.

Basically, I call bullshit on flat tables being lame :grin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ntaw said:


> sically, I call bullshit on flat tables being l


Lol, if that you described is flat table, i'm angelina jolie!


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Remove the half of trees and buildings, that's the kind of "flat boards" I've seen. Pretty weak if you ask me.










Trenches are great, yet rarely seen. Boards tend to be built "up", not people build "down".


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Noxnoctis22 said:


> Is it just me or is the Aegis Defence Line a near must have for any army that has some sort of long range support? Throw a Quad-gun in there too for just 100 points, that seems like a steal.
> 
> Just finishing up a Devastator Squad and I think the Aegis Defence Line is going to be my next purchase.
> 
> How do you make use of the Aegis Defence Line?


I have recently swaped out my Aegis for a Bastion with Barricades x 2, Quadcannon and an escape hatch. (and Void Shield if I have points to spare). it gives me a strong hold that provides two spots to keep tanks in cover and a quad cannon with a much better LOS coverage. And the Bastion itself is more resitant than the 10 cultists I normaly have on the Aegis. 

Now I am sure their are some army's that will murder the bastion but for the most apart it has been a game winner for me.


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Uveron said:


> I have recently swaped out my Aegis for a Bastion with Barricades x 2, Quadcannon and an escape hatch. (and Void Shield if I have points to spare). it gives me a strong hold that provides two spots to keep tanks in cover and a quad cannon with a much better LOS coverage. And the Bastion itself is more resitant than the 10 cultists I normaly have on the Aegis.
> 
> Now I am sure their are some army's that will murder the bastion but for the most apart it has been a game winner for me.


I have to agree with this. I have a bastion and an ADL. When I have played on a flat board like that described I have found that my smurfs have been nerfed when facing AP3 weapons (in particular against some nefarious competitive players at my local club lol). Since playing with the ADL, I have been combining it with 1/2x vindicators, a TF cannon and scouts manning the quad gun. If I run the bastion Ill take dev. squads aswell, manning the battlements and taking shots where possible with 4x LC. 

Generally running with a librarian i usually give the dev squad *prescience*, twin-linking the LC. It never gets old watching those expensive tanks get taken out.* However*, once the bastion goes, so does your cover. It always pays to give multiple targets to choose from, so the enemy doesnt focus on a prize unit. May be against the grain for some people, but it pays to have a disposable squad in your force, drawing fire away from the big guns. Maybe not in games <1000, but must be considered if you use such a firebase. 

Back to the matter at hand, Id say the ADL has worked pretty well for me since I purchased it. Excellent vs. flyer-heavy forces, and not too bad as a firebase and instant cover for heavy firepower if the opponent has high AP weaponry of their own. 

*Just remember to spread the forces out, and cover your flanks/rear from D/Strike *(personal experience :good:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

friar76 said:


> Generally running with a librarian i usually give the dev squad *prescience*


How is your librarian giving prescience? Did i miss another supplement?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

friar76 said:


> * However*, once the bastion goes, so does your cover.


Unless you spend some points on the upgrades from stronghold assault! (well the baricades stick around) and the tower never leaves the table so it keeps some cover depending on LOS.


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Varakir said:


> How is your librarian giving prescience? Did i miss another supplement?


Its in the psychic power table- its the primaris divination power.- re-roll all failed to hit rolls for target unit within 12". You can either choose the Primaris power or rol on the power table to find out which power will be in your inventory for the game (unless your psychic has particular psychic powers already present in their codex)

Always works wonders if you take both this, perfect timing and precognition.  all round!


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Uveron said:


> Unless you spend some points on the upgrades from stronghold assault! (well the baricades stick around) and the tower never leaves the table so it keeps some cover depending on LOS.


True true, but if points are a limiting factor then a standard bastion with a weapon mount on top will work. 

If I had a large arenough game id try out storming the aegis defence network. Have seen such a game, and unless you can get up close and personal very quickly, sheer firepower and unlucky rolling may ruin your day.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I believe that Varakir is asking about Prescience since the default space marine Librarians don't have access to Divination for rolling on to generate powers. Tigurius and some other SM codexes (Space Wolves, Dark Angels), sure... but not standard Librarians.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I believe that Varakir is asking about Prescience since the default space marine Librarians don't have access to Divination for rolling on to generate powers. Tigurius and some other SM codexes (Space Wolves, Dark Angels), sure... but not standard Librarians.


Damned Tiguris....

I find that having a Warpshmith/Techmarine behind an Icarus is fun - BS 5, attached to a cultist/scout unit is kind of cool - Cursing enemy vehicles is pretty fun too; or a techmarine on bike makes it easier for him to zoom aruond fixing things should the need arise.


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> I believe that Varakir is asking about Prescience since the default space marine Librarians don't have access to Divination for rolling on to generate powers. Tigurius and some other SM codexes (Space Wolves, Dark Angels), sure... but not standard Librarians.


True, I rarely take any other form of librarain due to the divination discipline. Without this however there are other interesting sorceries that can help you from behind a defence line (such as endurance or enfeeble- nice to give an tactical squad with lascannon and plas gun FNP, It will Not Die and Relentless. Good to perform a pincer movement on a unit that is essentially pinned by fire behind the ADL.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I believe that Varakir is asking about Prescience since the default space marine Librarians don't have access to Divination for rolling on to generate powers. Tigurius and some other SM codexes (Space Wolves, Dark Angels), sure... but not standard Librarians.


Aye that was what i was referring to. If i could give a libby prescience they would be a lot more common in my games. Using an inquisitor is a nice option now that we have access to them, but it does bump the points up in smaller games.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Aye that was what i was referring to. If i could give a libby prescience they would be a lot more common in my games. Using an inquisitor is a nice option now that we have access to them, but it does bump the points up in smaller games.


Well, nowadays I imagine you could bring allied Guard and run up to 3 Primaris psykers with your allied detachment (not even as your mandatory HQ). Pls a Wyrdvane Psyker squad if you want a 4th Prescience.


----------

